# New forum



## chuckd (Sep 17, 2014)

Maybe I'm missing it, but is there a forum to discuss the Puritans themselves? I have a question over a wikipedia entry on John Owen.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Sep 17, 2014)

Not that narrow a focus; but the most appropriate is church history. Church History


----------



## chuckd (Sep 17, 2014)

Thanks. In the mean time, I'd like to suggest a forum like that.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Sep 17, 2014)

Rich can opine but my guess is he is going to say church history is sufficient else we'll be open to request for every subdivision of historical subject having its own specific forum.


----------



## chuckd (Sep 17, 2014)

That's true. If such a forum existed, as my post included other historical items, I would have been confused as to which to place it in: history or Puritans.


----------

